# Electronic CO2 Regulator noise?



## cfi on the fly (May 5, 2009)

Hi all, I just recieved my aquariumplants.com electronic regulator. Have to say that the simplicity and accuracy of bubbles is amazing. However I have one major problem. Their is a very distinct and to my ears, loud, click from the regulator everytime a bubble is made. It coincides with the red light flashing. Would somebody who has this unit comment on weather or not this is normal. I read several reviews about the regulator and saw that some of the first units in production were noisy, but they replaced a part and now it is supposed to be silent. Hopefully this can be fixed because the rest of my system in dead on silent- a must for me as this is in the family foom.

thanks


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was thinking about ordering from these guys their website says they give great customer support and there replacement policies are supposed to be good if no one here gives you any info lmk if you have contact with them and how it goes. I am interested.


----------



## cfi on the fly (May 5, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Mark. Great guy. He says that the clicking sound is normal and that nobody else has called about that issue. 

To be fair, I have a dead silent system set up, Replaced fans with silent x fans on lights, got the quietest canister filter possible. So any noise is going to be an issue for me and maybe this clicking noise is drowned out for other people.

I am going to try and deaden some of the sound. I will try some foam deadening material I have lying around and place it in my stand and try to place something around the regulator itself.

Mark did say that they want me to totally be happy and if I wanted could return with no questions asked. Thats refreshing, when I had a problem with my Milwaulkee, the guy I got on the phone was a real A hole. I can already tell this is leaps and bounds better than that thing, just hopefully I can resolve the clicking issue. 

Still would like to hear from others if they can hear a click sound from their unit!!


----------



## cfi on the fly (May 5, 2009)

An update, wrapped a towel around the regulator and can hardly hear it at all now. Id recommend this regulator, its very simple and accurate.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cfi on the fly,

Just a comment. Some solenoids can get very warm (even hot) during use. Wrapping it in a towel may cause excessive heat resulting in possible damage to the solenoid. Also, I would also be concerned about combustion. The combustion temperature for cotton is fairly low at 250 degrees F.


----------



## cfi on the fly (May 5, 2009)

I was kind of concerned about this too. However Mark told me this unit uses only 3 watts. After having this on for the past two days, I can say that there is no difference in the temperature with the towel wrapped around or leaving bare. Totally cool to the touch.


----------

